# Rhode Island Reds



## Bs_96 (Mar 24, 2015)

Are these a good breed of chickens? I hear the roos are agressive.


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

never had any roos, but y hens were all docile and heavy layers. they had too large of combs to fit in with my flock though, so I have steadily phased them out


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any rooster can be aggressive, even the odd Silkie rooster can be a challenge.


----------



## WhitecatFarm (Oct 10, 2014)

I lost my last RIR the other day, she was old and the winter was too rough for her. I like them, they lay nice big eggs and are nice to look at as well


----------



## Bs_96 (Mar 24, 2015)

Well I just ordered some Barred Plymouth Rocks.


----------



## Bs_96 (Mar 24, 2015)

I think its settled.


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

bump for an update on the BPR roosters?
i am considering bringing a rooster in to my flock eventually...


----------



## zamora (May 26, 2015)

I have a RIR roo and one hen. The roo isn't aggressive unless you are messing with his ladies but hasn't been much of a problem (yet). The hen lays smallish eggs but it could be her age too. (I'm hoping). Let me know how the barred rocks do, I would like to have a couple hens.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I think Barred Rocks are great! I've had a few in the past and they were all named Fern due to Speckledhen's (a popular member on another board) Fern and the pictures of her dumping out flower pots. Love them.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I have a BSL roo ,he's not aggressive . But with 34 hens he has been staying busy .


----------



## rosco47 (Jul 6, 2015)

Nm156 said:


> I have a BSL roo .


BSL=black sex link?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

rosco47 said:


> BSL=black sex link?


Yes  .......


----------

